

Is Google Voice bad news for Android? - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/is-google-voice-bad-news-for-google-android-2009-3

======
davidw
US-centric articles on cell phones are sort of like European-centric
discussions of baseball. Well, not quite that much, but still...

